# Audi Servicing/Repair recommendations?



## burnsto (19 Jul 2005)

Hi,
anyone know a good mechanic or independant garage to service a '95 Audi A4? I don't want to go to a franchised dealer because all I've heard about them is how much they rip people off.
Anywhere in or around Dublin would suit me.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Lemurz (19 Jul 2005)

Agreed.  Avoid Belgard Motors and McAllisters based on my experience.

My brother has a 2000 A4 and uses a guy in Swords.  I'll get you his number if your interested.


----------



## burnsto (20 Jul 2005)

Thanks Lemurz,

yeah, could you pass on that guy's number please. Is it a VW/Audi specialist place, or an independant guy?

Anyone heard good or bad about Cloghran Auto Centre?


----------



## Frank (24 Jul 2005)

Any one know of similar for VW Passat in tallaght?
It would upset me to use Belgard. 
Used a guy on Macken street D2 for the last service, very reasonable, I dropped the car with him at 9 am had it back just after lunch and the price just over a ton for oil filters including pollen and he looked at a leak for me. 
Moving job soon so, not such an easy option any more.


----------



## burnsto (25 Jul 2005)

I've booked mine into a place in Rathgar, if that's any good to you. Mechanic there used to work in a VW/Audi dealer place, heard some good things about them. Service is on thursday, will let you know how I get on.
Rathgar Motors, 42a Rathgar Avenue, Rathgar, Dublin 6, 01 491 3757 or 086 2352956.


----------



## wheeler (23 Feb 2007)

Hi Burnsto - how did you get on here?


----------



## SOM42 (23 Feb 2007)

Petermack said:


> Unfortunately its getting harder not to go to the franchised dealers with the newer cars. I brought one of the company cars a 06 Audi A6 to an Independent garage and he recommended bringing it to the Dealer. Reason was there was a brake warning light that came on when the independent garage replaced the brake pads. Only way to reset the warning light is to bring it to the main dealer.


 
Also using a  non Audi garage to work on a 06 Audi could invalidate any warranty on the vehicle.


----------



## burnsto (26 Mar 2007)

was happy with  Rathgar Motors, they did a decent job, and much cheaper than a main dealer.


----------



## Timbers (8 Jul 2009)

Got my car back today following a service in Rathgar Motors, 42a Rathgar Ave, Dublin 6. I drive an Audi A6 (9 years old). So far car running fine since the service. However, they tried to seriously overcharge me and it took some haggling to get the owner down on price which I still think was too much. I left the car in for a service knowing it needed new front brake pads. I rang around a few garages beforehand and got quotes from e200-e350. I went with Rathgar Motors who quoted e230 as they had done work on the car once before. Got a call from the Mechanic at lunchtime to say it needed a few more things fixing which according to him would cost about an extra e150. I agreed to most things but said no to replacing a tire as I knew garages overcharge for that. When I came to collect the car I was given a bill for just under e600! So much for the mechanic's promise to keep the price down. Turns out the owner prices the jobs and not the mechanic. Spent a while haggling and got the owner down to e480 which he agreed to accept so long as I didnt pay by credit card as he would incur extra charges for this! Knowing what was fixed this was still overcharging me but in his words that was it or he would have to bring the car back into the garage and take the parts off. What a rip off joint!


----------



## 603304529 (9 Jul 2009)

I am taking my car to the North to get a few jobs done on it. Audi A6 02 model, needing CV joints, rear brakes and maybe some front suspension work. 

To do the CV's here: 220 to 240 per side (rang a few different, independent places).
CVs in the north: 90 pounds per side.

I leave the rest up to you to work out.... but I figure the savings will pay for the fuel. And we'll make a day of it - do a grocery shop etc.

Up the Rip-Off Republic!


----------



## Thrifty1 (9 Jul 2009)

Why not ring your local Audi main dealer and price a minor service, this will include oil and oil filter, full VHC giving a breakdown of extra work required if any, check for recalls, audi stamp in the service book and the price is agreed on the phone there and then. Most are doing good offers at them moment.


----------

